# Bonding with my Budgie Who Tries to Bite?



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi,

I have a bit of confusion at the moment as I feel like my budgie is starting to bond with me in more subtle ways, i.e. he plays a lot on his rope perch very close to me while he is out of the cage, he climbs and sometimes hangs upside down, putting himself in all sorts of vulnerable positions when out of the cage and very close to me. He has started bobbing back at me almost every time I bop my head at him, he chirps along to music and will go nuts when I bob my head and he even tells me off if I don't bob back sometimes. When I come home from work he comes right up to the cage if I talk to him long enough, he is unsure at first because I've been gone a while but then he realises and comes right up to look me right in the face and gets all excited. He is going further in his target training now too. 

So just now I was bobbing much closer to his face than usual, and he seemed really interested like he would come right up to my face like he wanted to do something, but I am a little guarded because he tries to "bite" or strike me with his beak sometimes. He hasn't had the chance to fully bite me yet, and I know you will probably say to suck it up and I have let him "attack" my hand before but I'm not sure I want my face bitten. I'm wary of him being on my shoulder since he always tries to go for my ears. I can't put my hands near him without millet otherwise he will try to strike. 

I can usually read him well enough that I can pull back when I know he's getting frustrated or is about to bite. I don't react much, I do pull back slightly but I say nothing, just look down and turn away for a few moments and carry on with something else. I'm not sure I'd be able to not react at all if he did bite my face though. I want to let him get close enough and see what he will do but don't know what to do if he bites. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Take look at this regrading the biting. Biting- A Learned And Often Avoidable Behavior


----------

